# Drawf puffer in a community tank



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Is it a good idea to keep one or two drawf puffer in a 35g community tank? Would they bother other fishes? I know snails and shrimp would most likely become their dinner. But would the puffers go after other fishes?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Depends on what you have in tank with them. It's been done; but bear in mind that pea puffers need a high protein diet and don't do well, let alone normally eat flake foods. 

I would say chances are if the tank isn't heavily planted you may end up with a problem even amongst one another for territory.

If you're gonna try it, make sure you have a 'plan b' and keep in mind you may lose or potentially hard existing fish.

Good luck!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Pea puffers are aggressive and unpredictable. They might be peaceful 99% of the time, but when they decide to attack, they really do damage. They can take a chunk out of pretty much anything unless they're kept with much bigger fish that they can't get their mouths around (in which case, fins might get nipped at worst). I would not keep them with small fish.


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

personally I would say dont even chance it. I've tried it myself, and had a friend try it. They really are aggressive little guys. They are one of the hardest and most finicky puffers to keep.

I've kept figure 8's and green spotteds without issues. Some of the coolest fish you can find as far as personality goes.

I can almost guarantee you will ended up with other fish being nipped at. Most community fish aren't the fastest swimmers. I've seen the damage they can do first hand. Luckily I always have a few tanks floating around for Quarantines and was able to seperate them. I've learned my lesson the hard way on Pea Puffers. 

Do yourself a favour and do a lot of research on them. Almost every site will state they can be one of the most aggressive for their size.

Choose tank mates accordingly 

**Edit** Please don't think I'm tring to deter you from getting them. I just recommend you do your research first. They are a lot tougher to keep than people think. Half the time you get them from pet stores and they are sverely malnourished.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a friend who keeps them and despite having a lot of experience with them, she loses quite a few in the early days after they come home from the store, seems they are starving because many stores don't feed them what they can eat. They need live food, snails in particular, and will often not eat anything else. If you don't have enough little snails, they'll starve. Ramshorns or pond snails suit, other snails, like MTS or Mysteries have shells that are too hard for them to crack. She recently had three in quite a large tank. They seemed to get on, then one died and another was bitten in half, presumably by the remaining pea puffer. So the aggression issue can be a real problem in keeping them, as well as having suitable food for them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you're talking about the pea puffer that's about ~1cm in size when fully grown. One should be fine for a 35G. If you have 2, it'll have to be heavily planted where they can't see each other most of the time as they will fight and one will lose and it'll be attacked everytime they have eye contact.
Each puffer have a very distinct personality and most are peaceful to other fish. They'll nip other fish if they are stealing their food. As long as there is no competition, it will get alone with the other fish.
As for agressiveness, I have ones that would die first than eat another fry that's even smaller than 1cm. Then there are the nastie ones that have a bad nipping habit, but this usually happens when their food keeps getting stolen from the other fish.
You'll need lots of snails, if you plan on keeping then long. Frozen brime shrimps or frozen blood worms are good too. They don't eat flakes or pellets, they would rather die first. Some frozen shrimp or frozen calamarie bits. They love white worms.
They can be very lovable. If you forgot to feed for one day, and you walk into the room, they'll come up to the front glass and give you the "Hey bud, WTF?" look.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## river-7 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Pea puffers*

hi; i am a long time puffer keeper, and they are just the best of the best of fish as far as i am concerned.All puffers and i have kept them all from fahaka's, gsp's and f-8's brackish marine, and fresh water and sooner or later they can and will kill. But they deserve to be in a species only tank and that is a happy puff. I have 3-here now 2-gsp's and 1-f-8 and sorry 1-pea puffer that was hiding on me in a 20-gal; all by her lonesome. I have been keeping puffs for too many years to remember lol and they are just the best fish-puppies in a fish tank-and the graveyard of snails left behind just proves they like snails. Lots of protein for them no pelletts or flakes they would die rather then sink that low lol.they are very forgiving if you forget to feed but please don't as the front of the tank front and center they stay and beg for food. Try to sneak by and it ain't happening. Wishing you the best with your little ones and make sure you feed on both sides of the tank so each will get their share. I had a female would chase the male around the tank and pull the food right out of mouth. Also have a red eyed red tailed puff. river-7


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm setting up a 15 gal tank and planning to get 4 or 5 pea puffers. The tank is heavily planted. Thinking about hatching and grow my own brine shrimp as feeder. See how it goes. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That many puffers together -- it may not be the first week or even first month, but you will have casualties. They may not even intend to kill each other, but their "nips" can be deep and fatal.
Sorry to be a downer, but -- been there, done that (3 puffers in a heavily planted and driftwood-filled 15 gallon; 2 died of injuries in less than a year).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

characinfan said:


> That many puffers together -- it may not be the first week or even first month, but you will have casualties. They may not even intend to kill each other, but their "nips" can be deep and fatal.
> Sorry to be a downer, but -- been there, done that (3 puffers in a heavily planted and driftwood-filled 15 gallon; 2 died of injuries in less than a year).


I agree with characinfan, that's insane. It's a dead certainty that you will have casualties.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I ended up putting 3 in a heavily planted 15 gallon tank. So far they're getting along fair. I also have 2 in a 10 gallon planted tank as well. Happy to report everyone is getting along with ghost shrimps as well.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My 3 pea puffers was down to one in less than six months. Hope you fare better, but it's not likely.

W


----------

